# XD9 ammo?



## 03mossy

can someone explain the differance in the 9mm ammo, like luger, + p or whatever else there is. and what can i shoot out of my new XD9. thanks


----------



## JeffWard

9mm Luger = 9mm Parabellum = "standard" 9mm ammo

9mm +P is a higher pressure version, for modern guns only.

Your XD will shoot +P fine, but it will cause more wear and tear.

Many self defense loads are actually "Reduced Recoil" for better control, and perfectly fine for defensive purposes.

Enjoy your XD!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

I carry +P Gold Dots. They recoil harder than standard pressure, but the added velocity and energy couldn't hurt. The recoil in standard rounds is minimal, and isn't too much more in +P. Definitely doesn't kick as hard as a .40S&W.


----------



## cupsz71

I don't use +P or +P+ - _"ammo on steriods"_

THe manual of my XD didn't mention NOT using it, but Beretta strictly stated in their manual NOT to use +P or +P+ ammo. I'm not a fan of un-nessessay _"wear & tear_" and not to mention...oh..say..... "_blowing-up"_..... of any of my guns.

I shoot *Winchester 115grn FM*J in both my XD9sc & Beretta 92FS when I'm at the range. But for Home defense and in my CCW I use *Federal Hydra-Shok Low Recoil 135grn JHP*.:smt023

my 2¢ worth.


----------

